

Github reveals formula for your "hacker persona" - mankins
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3008621/tracking/github-reveals-a-formula-for-your-hacker-persona

======
drKarl
I get "You are not authorized to access this page."

------
dossy
Dead link?

~~~
dossy
Looks like the link is working now...

